# "Who disturbs my slumber?"



## shetaizettai (Jan 11, 2022)

I RP as the Tiger Head (Cave of Wonders) from Aladdin in a vore/macro context (NSFW). Any tinies that are interested? I prefer MxM but MxF would also be interesting, I think.


----------



## shetaizettai (Jan 20, 2022)

bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 1, 2022)

Is it possible to do in notes?


----------



## shetaizettai (Feb 1, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Is it possible to do in notes?


Notes on FA? Sure, if you want.


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 1, 2022)

shetaizettai said:


> Notes on FA? Sure, if you want.


Cool, I have the same nick on FA and here. Should I text you, or you will?


----------



## shetaizettai (Feb 1, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> Cool, I have the same nick on FA and here. Should I text you, or you will?


Just sent you a note


----------

